# ملابس القذافى : برعاية سيدار



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

*ملابس القذافى : برعاية سيدار

( سيدار تبقى شركه ستائر عالميه)
* 



















​


----------



## Rosetta (6 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يشفي  
مررررسي مارسيلينو ​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

تحفه

تسلم ايدك يا ميلو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههه
الشركة دى ظلمت نفسها 
شكرا يا مارسلينو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههه*
*لا حول الله يارب*​


----------



## انريكي (6 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه

بس ايه نحفة 

شكرا 

الرب يباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
الراجل ده تحفة
ميرسى لك ميلو
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه 
ميرسى يا مارسلينو ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
لا تحفة بجد
مرسي ليك يا مارسلينو​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه
حلوه الستائر
شكرا يا غالى​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مارس 2011)

هو مش كان بيبص في خلقته في المراية
ولا المراية كانت غبية زيه 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دماغه ضايعه الراجل ده​


----------



## مريم12 (8 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههه
يا حول العالم
ههههههه
ميرررررسى يا مارسلينو
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يشفي
> مررررسي مارسيلينو ​*



*هههههههه ياريت يا روز
*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (9 مارس 2011)

*ايه الهبل ده*

*هههههههههههه *

*تحفة*

*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا ميلو




*هههههه شكرا يا ريس
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههه
> الشركة دى ظلمت نفسها
> شكرا يا مارسلينو*​




*ههههههه يستاهلوا
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *لا حول الله يارب*​



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس ايه نحفة
> 
> ...




*هههههههه ثانكس يا جميل
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> الراجل ده تحفة
> ميرسى لك ميلو
> *​



*هههههه يسس*​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا مارسلينو ​



*ثاااانكس كوكووو
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> لا تحفة بجد
> مرسي ليك يا مارسلينو​



*ثااااانكس يا ملكه
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلوه الستائر
> شكرا يا غالى​



*ههههههه الستاير بس
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هو مش كان بيبص في خلقته في المراية
> ولا المراية كانت غبية زيه
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



*ههههههههه زيه زيه
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دماغه ضايعه الراجل ده​



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> يا حول العالم
> ههههههه
> ميرررررسى يا مارسلينو
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*




*هههههه ثانكس مريم
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ايه الهبل ده*
> 
> *هههههههههههه *
> 
> ...



*ههههه ثانكس مرورك
*​


----------

